# bring down the temp in my room



## moneyman (May 21, 2007)

Does any body have any ideas on how I can cool off my grow room without fans. 
I have fans that I use. They cool off my room but I want to introduce co2, but my room gets so hot that as soon as they are cut off my room raises upward of 90F. The fans blow off the co2, right? I have no opportunity for co2.
Help any ideas?
another question. Is mirrors good in a grow room?
and can you guys proof read your post before posting. I have to read 2 and 3 times before I understand. (misspelled words bad english,) I aint a teacher just look back over the post.
thanx


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 22, 2007)

"Help...urrr...proof read before you answer though" LOL!!! I'll send you a pm with a link.


----------



## BSki8950 (May 22, 2007)

haha yea ok


----------



## rollingstoned77 (May 22, 2007)

mirrors are bad , they absorb light not reflect it like yu might think . PROOFREAD ? you are talking to a website full of a thousand stoners , and you expect everything to be spelled right . just be happy our dumbasses help you ! as for temps , do you have a BIG grow , because if not you may be waisting your time and money on CO2 . plants get more CO2 than you think dude . your not out giving it to the tree and plants are you ? i think that unless you have a big room pack full of huge plants that are all starving eachother for air that you are probably waisting your time . just open a window and let fresh air come in plenty of CO2 there . 
other thatn that i hope i didnt miss spell anything beacause i am not proofreading this JUST TO SPITE you ! LOL


PEACE


----------



## moneyman (May 22, 2007)

Thanx bomb,
I thought about something like that but wasn't sure how I was going to set it up.
I think I insulted some growers. That was not my intentions.  U Don't have to proof read your answers. I'm sorry sorry sorry. 
now will you help?
lol
I think I will use that idea bomb, unless some 1 else has a better idea.

I didnt mean proof read before u answer the post. honest iwas just saying in general to all post. didnt think anybody would take it like that.
just in general.


----------



## moneyman (May 22, 2007)

it was took the wrong way. Didnt mean it like that, some post r crazy.its not like its words that you just dont know how to spell. for example (wite)-White
it will be stuff like (help)(hlpe) and you have to read 2 or 4 tymes os u can ndertand (understand)
lol
thanx rolling stone
sorry I didnt mean it like that.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 22, 2007)

It's all good. I'm sure noone got offended. This is a cool community, not too many hotheads. Good luck with your room man.


----------



## rollingstoned77 (May 22, 2007)

Its cool i was just bustin your balls so to speak . i think all of the miss spelling you are talkin about are people from other countries who dont speak english well . atleast that has been my experience . that or they are dislexic , in which case GET HOOKED ON PHONICS , NOT hooked on chronics ! anyways , no one is or was offended and i speak for eveyone when i say that ! LOL 


PEACE


----------



## moneyman (May 22, 2007)

thanx for clearing things up.
does this look like nute block or ph or mites to you guys. thanx again for any opinoin that you may have


----------



## rollingstoned77 (May 22, 2007)

pics speak a 1000 words !!


----------



## moneyman (May 22, 2007)

(Pics converted to this server. Please do this- Stoney)

does any 1 know whats going on?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 22, 2007)

What ph is the water you're giving them? How old are they? You shouldn't feed nutes until around 30 days.


----------



## Draston (May 23, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> What ph is the water you're giving them? How old are they? You shouldn't feed nutes until around 30 days.


 
man speaks the truth.


----------



## moneyman (May 23, 2007)

beleive it or  not they are a bout a month old. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12743
I think growth has been slowed because of this. the others died these r the 1's who survived. they were doing better at 1st.

soil ph is around 6.5 using a ph/ fertilizer meter -ferry morse electronic soil tester- (do u know what I am talking about?) I am using a weak solution of


----------



## moneyman (May 23, 2007)

fresh clipping



(Photos moved to this server and resized-please do this-Stoney)


----------



## moneyman (May 23, 2007)

can some 1 please tell me what the hell this is .the new growth is not as bad. but is getting there.
I sprayed soap 1st than 2 days later an incecticide


----------



## cjf2612 (May 27, 2007)

moneyman said:
			
		

> and can you guys proof read your post before posting. I have to read 2 and 3 times before I understand. (misspelled words bad english,) I aint a teacher just look back over the post.
> thanx


 
*Lets make a deal dude,*

*We will all proof read our posts if you learn how to resize your pictures lol.*

*Just messing dude, this is a friendly place to be.*

*Good luck with ur (sorry, 'your') grow*


----------



## Dada (May 27, 2007)

Asking how you can cool your room without fans is like asking how you can change a flat tire without any tools or a spare tire to put on. I just wouldn't know what to tell you. The only good answer I can give you is to get a good air conditioning unit but I'm not sure that is what you want.

I don't know what is going on with your plants, and you obviously realize they aren't doing too well... Almost goes without saying that you have a nute and/or ph problem. And if temps are routinely getting that high, your plants are probably stressed all the time. You either have to get an air conditioning unit in there or you have to get good airflow. Plenty of air intake near the bottom of your cab and then an appropriately strong fan to pull air out of the top of your cab. And the air coming in has to be somewhat cool because if it isn't, you can't get your cab temp down. And, of course, you are never going to get your cab temps lower than the ambient temp unless you use A/C. You can have all the fans you want inside your cab, but all they do is blow hot air around unless you have good airflow.

This is just my opinion but I think the last thing you need to be worrying about now is CO2. Most people who introduce CO2 don't do it until like the third week of flower and the way things are going with your plants right now, they aren't going to get that far. Get your nutes and your temps dialed in before you worry about anything else.


----------



## cjf2612 (May 27, 2007)

*I'll second that.  Listen man, you just can't grow mj in a cab with out using fans for the air circulation/distribution.  Anybody who thinks they can needs to go back to school for a year or two.  Ambient temperature will never be low enough  unless you have an air con machine or live in the north pole.  *

*Don't mess around growing half cut, spend some money and get some desent equiptment,fans,lights etc otherwise your just waisting your time and it's such a shame to see pics like you posted above.*


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 27, 2007)

I've resized all of your pics and placed them here on our server. It makes them much easier to view and less impact on server space and bandwidth transfers.

Your leaf looks almost like it has mite damage. Just to be sure, we'd have to know much more about what you're doing.

Lights, nutes, method, watering, growroom size...

Also, keep in mind that English speaking countries are not the only ones represented here. Our membership is made up of people from more than 15 countries. The language used on the site is English, but for many people, they have to translate what they're saying into English so that you can read it. They are smart enough to know several languages, but may not be perfect in grammer or spelling....

How many languages do you know? Can you write in them?


----------



## moneyman (May 27, 2007)

As for the post about proof reading I regret writing its just I couldn't understand what was being said. I wasn't trying to put anybody down. Thank you again stoney for your help.(resizing pics)

As for my grow. I have my temp under control with fans and air flow. That wasn't the problem. And I do have some ideas for cooling with out fans. I was asking for ideas for new and different ideas maybe some things I didn't think of.(absorption refrig) (a radiator) (ice cooler) are a few. those plants look like that because I ran into a trouble and could not diagnose. Didn't know if it were mites, ph, nutes. I have been asking and trying different things. A lot of people with a lot of help with different diagnoses. I tried the suggestion that were given to me and I appreciate the help. I am still experimenting trying figure out the problem. I have already started a new crop and they are doing well. I just cannot let them go without knowing what&#8217;s wrong with them so these babies right here are not hear to bring back a big return right now they are here to satisfy my scientific curiosity. The new crop will bring back the return. (I HOPE) THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR YOUR HELP AND INPUT. THIS IS A GREAT SITE.


----------

